# Needing advice for Artist Alley



## HellsBaby99 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi names Panda and I am looking into trying to do artist alley at a con but I haven't a clue what to do and haven't really found any sites that give me clarification for how to prepare and what to sell and how it works... I'm so nervous to try this but I want it really bad and I'd really appreciate it if I could get some suggestions and stuff. I've never done artist alley before and I've definitely never done it at a fur con so all the advice you can give is much appreciated.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Oct 9, 2018)

did you need help with all the how to or just setup wise? What con is it for?


----------



## GalaxyKitten (Oct 9, 2018)

Okay so I can help. So I wanted to do a conventions since 2010 and last year was my first con!

1. So start by googling the conventions around you. "Anime and Gaming conventions and place you live" etc. Once you find the convention look to see when the date is. If its say 6-12 months away then this is good, registration will still be open most likely. You can find on the website where to make a log in or contact them etc. Tables usually cost a couple hundred dollars 100-500 really depending where you live and currency etc. Once all paid for there is also insurance for public liability etc. Which if your stuff injures someone you are covered. So if you are under 18 discuss with parents. Some conventions require extra insurance forms and stuff like that, read they artist alley/ vendor terms and conditions.

2. Now that you are registers and paid and done all the boring stuff. Next is to decide what kind of art and how you will make it. You can either print at home or go online to websites such as zap creations, vista print to get them to make your art. otherwise you can print at stores like office works. Make sure you have a wide range of art, maybe even an art brand name. You can sell prints, posters, stickers, magnets, crafts, badges, home made plushies etc, there is a cool tumblr page called artist alley something.. just google artist alley tumblr.

3. Now that you know what you want to make say you can start making it. You may have to spend money to make money and you may not always profit on your first convention because you have to start off with buying stuff. You can also buy stands for your prints and these cool cages for prints aswell. (More info on artist alley tumblr) You can also join facebook groups or conventions forums for help. You can also table with a friend to make it cheaper.

4. Now its 5 days before the con. You've laid out in your head (or measure on floor the table dimentions) Youve got enough art and youre happy. Make a list of all the stock you have. And go to the bank to get a float of $150-300 of change for customers. You can also buy square machines that can take card payment or you can also make a I accept paypal sign aswell. Dont forget to price your art and make nice signs for your stall. 

5. Convention Day. Bring a suitcase! bring velcro as most conventions you'll need to put prints on back wall of your table. Bring back up scissors, tape, etc for any fixing of your stall as things will fall apart. Bring an empty notebook to write down sales. Arrive an hour or two before the con to set up. Some conventions require high viz vest for health and safety. If tabling on your own bring a friend to help (some conventions will let you with no extra charge, some you must buy extra pass). You can also open commissions at the con by making a sign. Make sure you get their contact details.

6. Once all set up and con opens in 5...4..3..2..1 HAVE FUN.

7. EXPAND YOUR BUSINESS.


----------



## Dusty_Stripes (Oct 14, 2018)

GalaxyKitten said:


> Okay so I can help. So I wanted to do a conventions since 2010 and last year was my first con!
> 
> 1. So start by googling the conventions around you. "Anime and Gaming conventions and place you live" etc. Once you find the convention look to see when the date is. If its say 6-12 months away then this is good, registration will still be open most likely. You can find on the website where to make a log in or contact them etc. Tables usually cost a couple hundred dollars 100-500 really depending where you live and currency etc. Once all paid for there is also insurance for public liability etc. Which if your stuff injures someone you are covered. So if you are under 18 discuss with parents. Some conventions require extra insurance forms and stuff like that, read they artist alley/ vendor terms and conditions.
> 
> ...



Great question and thanks for the advice on this. I'm looking into grabbing a booth at a convention in the near future!


----------

